# Voltage help



## M1GETMAN (Dec 24, 2015)

On my gigabyte z97x gaming 7 there is no setting for "adaptive". My voltage stays at a constant rate and i don't like that. How do i change this? C3 state is also enabled


----------



## SpywareDr (Jun 15, 2013)

Have you read through this yet? http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-2676718/gigabyte-z97x-vcore-adaptive-mode.html


----------



## M1GETMAN (Dec 24, 2015)

It says i need to punch in a manual offset, my stock cpu voltage is 1.135v and i have 4.1ghz stable at 1.1v. Any pointers?


----------

